

E-books Still Outsold by Hardcover and Paperback - hullo
http://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/industry-news/bookselling/article/64170-e-books-remain-third.html

======
Turing_Machine
As someone pointed out in the comments, these figures ignore self-published
ebooks that don't have ISBNs and thus don't show up in Nielsen, BookScan, etc.

Most U.S. self-published ebook authors don't use ISBNs because they're
outrageously priced in small quantities, and none of the major ebook outlets
(Amazon, B&N, Apple) require them. The situation is somewhat different in
other countries, where ISBNs are issued by government agencies for free.

These books are a _substantial_ portion of Amazon's ebook sales, the majority
in some genres.

For a more comprehensive take on sales numbers, see:

[http://authorearnings.com/](http://authorearnings.com/)

